# very sad and depressed can't take it anymore



## sadandembarrased (Mar 9, 2013)

I've had IBS for about 16 years now. I have had times when without any warning I stand up and diaherea pours out th worst was at the beach with my kids. I have had constipation so bad I take several laxatives along with stool softners milk of magnesia and mirilax all together and nothing happens. I have such severe gas and no warning so I can leave a room and not embarrass myself. My co workers do not understand and often make fun of me and are rude to me complaining that I have no excuse and should leave a room when I have gas often making me cry. I am lactouse intolerant so I never have dairy my mom is glueten allergy so I am not having gluetin just in case I use beno charco caps gas pills and digestivemint nothing works. I feel like people hate me so I stay home as much as I can but i need to support myself i currently don't have insurance and I am do for my colon oscopy. I also have acid reflux and a hieatal hernia and hemroids but the worst is how people treat me. Why thay can't see that I would do anything so noone new I had gas. I am in pain a lot and very uncomfortable


----------



## s.emily1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Be careful with laxatives!! A friend of mine was addicted to them, taking them constantly and they messed up her body big time. She was always doubled over in pain.


----------



## daydreamer123 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm sorry that people are so horrible to you. Your coworkers are very insensitive and if I were you I'd quit and find another job. I'm sure the stress isn't doing your conditon any more good huh?

And as the person above me typed, be careful with laxatives. Only use them if you really need to (like you haven't had a bm in three days). Don't overuse them.


----------



## Ave (Mar 14, 2013)

I am so sorry that people have been so unkind to you. Ignorant people say horrible things. I agree with daydreamer that the stress can't be helping at all, if possible it would be great to find another job where people may be more understanding. Continue to reach out to friends and family, online support groups and support groups in your area. Being able to talk freely about what is happening (or not happening) is a great way to rid yourself of some of the stress and hopefully that will relieve your symptoms somewhat. Hang in there and remember to do as many things as you can that bring you happiness!


----------

